# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Veterinario Zootecnista con amplia Experiencia Internacional en Reproducción de Equinos

## eespejo

Egresado de la Universidad Científica del Sur con amplia experiencia en temas integrales de reproducción equina asistida: Inseminación Artificial, Transferencia de Embriones; Colección, evaluación y procesamiento de semen fresco; Acondicionamiento y envío de semen refrigerado; Congelado de semen; Diagnostico y tratamiento de yeguas con problemas de fertilidad; Fotoestimulación temprana; Gestión y manejo de laboratorio. 
Experiencia obtenida en los últimos 4 años de trabajo con caballos deportivos de Salto, de raza Peruano de Paso y Polo Argentino; bajo sistemas de crianza extensiva en praderas inducidas, crianza intensiva en corrales y feedlot; en el Perú y en Argentina. 
Saludos cordiales, 
P.D. Adjunto CV actualizado.    Foto0096.jpgfoto0036.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos sanitarios para importación de equinos de Panamá y Uruguay Artículo: Senasa modifica requisitos de ingreso para productos biológicos de uso veterinario Artículo: Científicos del IIAP crean técnica de reproducción masiva de especies maderables Ing ZOOTECNISTA(UNCP)-ING ECONOMISTA(UNI) Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de equinos de EEUU

----------

